# Sony Alpha NEX-3N with 16-50mm



## yioties (Mar 21, 2014)

This is my first post in this section of the forum. My second child is being baptized on Sunday and I decided to get this Camera as a gift for the godparents. 
I already spoke to the god parents and they love the idea of a small mirrorless camera. My budget is around the $400 range and this camera fits my budget to a glove. 
I added a Kata camera bag and have a 16gb high speed class 10 card to add to it. 

I'm a Nikon shooter and had a hard time deciding what to buy. It was either the sony or the D3100 from Nikon. 
I decided on the Sony and want to know if I made the right choice!

Thanks in advance for any responses.

Peter


----------



## yioties (Mar 21, 2014)

No responses?


----------



## yioties (Mar 22, 2014)

This is why I stick to the Nikon section of the forum! 56 views and not one response.


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2014)

Lets try the *Sony* forum then.


----------



## BGeise (Mar 22, 2014)

yioties said:


> This is my first post in this section of the forum. My second child is being baptized on Sunday and I decided to get this Camera as a gift for the godparents.
> I already spoke to the god parents and they love the idea of a small mirrorless camera. My budget is around the $400 range and this camera fits my budget to a glove.
> I added a Kata camera bag and have a 16gb high speed class 10 card to add to it.
> 
> ...



Not really an even comparison but here ya go 

http://snapsort.com/compare/Nikon_D3100-vs-Sony-Alpha-NEX-3N


----------



## jtyson (Apr 1, 2014)

I just recently bought a second hand Sony NEX-5 (similar to the 3N). For a point and shoot, it takes nice photos. However, for the money spent, I feel a second hand Nikon/Cannon is a better buy. Comparing new to new though, assuming the god parents aren't aspiring professional photographers, I would say you made a good choice.


----------



## AlejandroRivera (Apr 3, 2014)

Anyone use macro tube set for Sony NEX camera? 
Here is giveaway from aputure, they will release marco tube set. If i can guess the right color firstly, so that i can get free set. https://www.facebook.com/Aputure/posts/686395864754909
Anyone know the color? Black or red? Who can help me?


----------

